# Editing my own posts



## linsj (Mar 20, 2012)

I started a thread in the Hilton forum on the 18th with a note that I would keep the list updated in that first post so people can find the info quickly (business centers at HGVCs). Discovered tonight that I can't edit it any more. 

Is there a way around this brief period of time, so I can keep updating the first post? If not, can someone else edit out my note that I'll keep the list updated?


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 20, 2012)

linsj said:


> I started a thread in the Hilton forum on the 18th with a note that I would keep the list updated in that first post so people can find the info quickly (business centers at HGVCs). Discovered tonight that I can't edit it any more.
> 
> Is there a way around this brief period of time, so I can keep updating the first post? If not, can someone else edit out my note that I'll keep the list updated?



If no one will assist.  Use the copy and past feature to put the context of the old post into a new one then make you submission and submit.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 20, 2012)

After 48 hours, you can't edit your post (due to some rash behavior by posters in the past) but the method suggested above is an easy work-around.


----------



## linsj (Mar 21, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> If no one will assist.  Use the copy and past feature to put the context of the old post into a new one then make you submission and submit.



Got it. Except we'd like it to stay as the first post of the thread, which appears to be impossible.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2012)

linsj said:


> Got it. Except we'd like it to stay as the first post of the thread, which appears to be impossible.



If you start a new thread by just appending the date- or an 'issue' #, then copy/paste the text from the former one to it, it effectively becomes a new post.

Eventually old editions would fall off the front page.

Jim


----------



## tbenton (Apr 4, 2012)

I have no need to do this but I guess posts cannot be removed either?




DeniseM said:


> After 48 hours, you can't edit your post (due to some rash behavior by posters in the past) but the method suggested above is an easy work-around.


----------

